# Golden retriever/collie mix



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. I love Goldens and Collies very much, so I can imagine that your pup was very special. 

Please consider contacting a rescue who takes in either Goldens or Collies (there are wonderful people who work with each breed) and find out about available dogs - either adults or puppies. This would be a much better alternative than giving your money to someone who is producing more mixed breed dogs when the world is full of so many who already need a home.


----------



## kath2001 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Collie golden retriever mix*

Hi - I'm not too savvy with these posts, so please bear with me. I do understand there are lots of available dogs through rescue organizations. As a matter of fact, I have also contacted Golden Retriever Rescue in my area and am hoping to help give some special dog a home. I totally agree that there are many dogs out there who need good homes. It was just a general question about anyone who knew about breeders out there that had golden/collie mixes. Thank you for responding.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kath2001;2045618 said:


> ...I have also contacted Golden Retriever Rescue in my area and am hoping to help give some special dog a home. I totally agree that there are many dogs out there who need good homes....


I am so glad that you are in touch with people who can help you bring home a wonderful dog for your family... please keep us updated on your search. We have many people on this forum with all kinds of rescued Goldens and Golden mixes and we would love to have you here


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  I can not help with your quest, I had no idea that there were breeders that actually did planned breedings of collies x goldens.My only suggestion is to look on petfinder. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe they are called "gollies" -

Please do not give your money to people deliberately breeding mutts. Goldens are a great breed. Collies are a great breed. I own both. 

People who are deliberately mixing both breeds are likely NOT doing all of the required clearances to produce a healthy dog. With goldens they have to have 4 clearances (eyes, heart, hips, elbows). With collies - they can have TERRIBLE eye issues if not carefully bred. 

You won't ever replace the dog you lost, but by purchasing a purebred golden or collie, I'm sure you will find a lot of traits that remind you of your lost dog.


----------



## kath2001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome. Actually, my mixed breed retriever/collie was not planned. But the result of the mix was a wonderful dog. I'll always miss him.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

There's a golden / border collie at the park I go to and he's SO great. Not sure if it was intentional to breed for him, but he's great.

I also wish you good luck with the rescue - I hope a golden is in your future.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You might find what you are looking for on Petfinder.com
I found this one.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Orangeburg, SC | Max


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Kath,
This dog that Mylissyk just found is exactly two hours from my house. If you are interested, I would do anything I could to help you out. Pick him up, meet you etc. Where are you ?


----------



## kath2001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi - Thank you all for your willingness to help. I very much appreciate it. I might be getting a golden in the near future - heard from our local rescue group. I'll let you know the outcome. In the meantime, thanks to all.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## cblynn (Feb 25, 2013)

*Golden/Collie (Gollie)*



kath2001 said:


> Hello - Does anyone out there know of a breeder who breeds collies and golden retrievers? We had a dog whose Mom was a tri-color collie and Dad was a golden retriever. He was a wonderful dog - loved everyone, very well-behaved, easy to train and a loyal, happy companion. Sadly, he passed away from cancer last summer. I see lots of people writing about this mixed breed, but no one seems to know any breeders. I found a woman in S.C. who "used" to breed them, but no others. Any ideas? Thank you.


I have been searching for the same thing myself. I too had a Gollie and she just passed away two months ago. I don't know a whole lot about dog breeders but I intend to find out. They are such great dogs!


----------



## carmine34 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Golden rough collie best dog in the world*

Hello Kath,
I two had a beautiful golden rough collie mix that was the love of my life, she was so in tune with me it was almost like having a human companion that could not talk. Her name was Maggie and she was the definition of 100% unconditional love. I lost her on valentines day this year and I still cry everyother day cause I miss her so much. I just want to say that I understand completely about wanting to find a breeder that can produce a mix like what we had. So dont let others tell you its wrong to try to find a mix breeder or even breed one yourself because the golden rough collie is the best dog in the world and only people who have had one truely understand. What you get is the happy go lucky love everyone golden with the loyal reserved devoted rough collie its a mix that cannot be beat. Maggie was my best friend and was in tune with me, and the collie seems to have a solid memory more like a human than a live in the moment memory that most dogs have, it made her a beautiful loving soul that I cannot even describe properly in words. If you find a breeder please let me know and I will do the same. Sorry for your loss, 
Carmen


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

carmine34 said:


> Hello Kath,
> I two had a beautiful golden rough collie mix that was the love of my life, she was so in tune with me it was almost like having a human companion that could not talk. Her name was Maggie and she was the definition of 100% unconditional love. I lost her on valentines day this year and I still cry everyother day cause I miss her so much. I just want to say that I understand completely about wanting to find a breeder that can produce a mix like what we had. So dont let others tell you its wrong to try to find a mix breeder or even breed one yourself because the golden rough collie is the best dog in the world and only people who have had one truely understand. What you get is the happy go lucky love everyone golden with the loyal reserved devoted rough collie its a mix that cannot be beat. Maggie was my best friend and was in tune with me, and the collie seems to have a solid memory more like a human than a live in the moment memory that most dogs have, it made her a beautiful loving soul that I cannot even describe properly in words. If you find a breeder please let me know and I will do the same. Sorry for your loss,
> Carmen


I'm sorry but it is wrong to breed two purebred dogs of a different breed together. What about all the health problems of both breeds. Would you really want to double those chances in one dog? I am all for finding a rescue dog of that mix, but I would not breed or support a person that breed intentional mixes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmine34 (Jun 7, 2013)

Actually breeding two healthy dogs of different breeds makes an even heartier dog, unfortunately the rough collie and the golden share some potential health issues but breeding the two together will still make a heartier dog. My golden collie was extremely tough, had a high tolerance for pain and could handle extreme temperatures better than most dogs but the best part was her disposition.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I agree, maybe look into a rescue, or petfinder. Our girl is a a black lab collie mix, she was a rescue. Her personality is amazing! Keep us posted!
And I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## carmine34 (Jun 7, 2013)

Your girl is beautiful and has the same loving eyes as my Maggie, thanks for the support, take good care of your puppy, give her a hug right now, there's not a day that goes by where I don't miss hugging my wonderful puppy.


----------

